# Gen 2 front bumper cover removal



## fiannacco (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi all,

I picked up a fog light set and in the directions it shows the front cover off, but no directions on actually removing it. Anyone have any info on this? 
Thanks


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Lmk how it turns out im ordering mine in 2 weeks


----------

